
Simon Pegg Admits He Used Wikipedia to Fact-Check Script for 'Star Trek: Beyond' - edward
http://sciencefiction.com/2016/04/20/simon-pegg-admits-used-wikipedia-fact-check-script-star-trek-beyond/
======
tantalor
<nit> Memory Alpha is a _wiki_ (generic), not a _Wikipedia_ (trademarked).

~~~
wnevets
should the title be changed to reflect this?

~~~
kevinnk
It should be - changing "wikipedia" to "fan wiki" would be far less
misleading.

~~~
bobwaycott
Except the title is reporting what Pegg said, right? So, wouldn't it be better
for the title to report Pegg exactly, and not corrected? Perhaps they should
just have quotes to indicate.

~~~
kevinnk
No? The purpose of the title should be to describe the content of the article.
If reporting what Pegg said exactly makes the title misleading there's no
reason to quote him. Even if you wanted to use his words exactly I would have
put "fan website 'Memory Alpha'".

